# best way to network two machines together [SOLVED]

## mikefot

Dear All,

I have two machines both running gentoo stable amd64.

One is an FX 8350 box and the other is a kaveri box.

They are both connected to the same router.

The kaveri box also has Windows 10 installed on it.

I am interested to be able to connect the two machines together so that following things can be achieved:

1.  I can use the FX 8350 box to attach the file tree of the 

kaveri box so I could see the files on the kaveri box remotely on the FX8350 machine.

2.  I could create a new file e.g. a word processor document in Libreoffice on the FX 8350 box and then be able to either move or copy it

to the Kaveri box remotely from the FX 8350 box.

3. Ideally I would like to be able to do both things with either the Gentoo installation or the Windows install on the kaveri box, remotely from the FX 8350 machine.

I am not particularly bothered about being able to remotely log in to the kaveri box from the FX 8350 machine.  I don't need to run jobs on the kaveri box  remotely from the FX 8350 machine.

Suggestions on the simplest way to achieve this would be appreciated.

Regards

Michael FothergillLast edited by mikefot on Fri Jun 05, 2020 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *mikefot wrote:*   

> I am interested to be able to connect the two machines together so that following things can be achieved:

 

You might have already done during installation.

And you could do it even without password.

----------

## 389292

I think people using NFS (network file system) for seamless sharing, but I have no experience with it personally.

----------

## dmpogo

You options depend on  whether windows machine is included or not  (did you already setup windows that it can exchange files with kaveri ?),  what subset of files do you want to see ( your home directtory, some dedicated directory, all the files),  

you can do NFS,   CIFS (samba,  to get windows in the loop),  or even something simple as   sshfs.

----------

## Ant P.

NFS for minimal CPU usage. Windows 10 can be forced to support it if you dig in its settings deep enough. If you need extra security, add wireguard.

----------

## mikefot

Dear All,

Many thanks for your suggestions on this.

The gentoo and Windows 10 Oses are installed in a dual boot arrangement on the kaveri box.

I can mount the windows ntfs partition in gentoo and attach the file tree and move around in it and copy files

to and from it etc.

I will read up on all of your suggestions and see how I get on.

If I run into problems i will let you know.

Many thanks for taking the time to respond to what must seem like a very basic question to many of you.

Cheers

MF

PS I have managed to make my windows box into an SSH server.

I logged into it using ssh and the username and hostname plus the password to my windows account on the kaveri machine and was able to move around and look at the windows file tree remotely from the Linux (Gentoo) box - the FX 8350 machine....

I tried the following scp command to see if I could move a file created on the Linx box to the Windows 10 dual boot box::

```
bucketlist /home/mikef # scp -P 22 pongo.doodah mikef20000@hotmail.com@192.168.0.5:C:\Users\mikef\Documents\Work-Files\pongo.doodah

mikef20000@hotmail.com@192.168.0.5's password: 
```

It looked as though I had succeeded and sent the test file from the Linux box to the windows dual boot successfully:

```
pongo.doodah                                                                                        100%    5     2.8KB/s   00:00    

bucketlist /home/mikef # 
```

But when I looked on the Windows machine I can't find the file anywhere........

Am I using the correct port number here?

Suggestions on what I am doing wrong here would be appreciated.

Regards

MF

----------

## Gentobobbyuk

Hey man is suggest samba server very easy and if using windows u can drag and drop thru the network

----------

## alamahant

Hi,

Something is off with your scp command

Are you using an email account as a user account???

```

 scp -P 22 pongo.doodah mikef20000@hotmail.com@192.168.0.5:C:\Users\mikef\Documents\Work-Files\pongo.doodah

```

This feels wrong.

You do not need to specify port unless you are NOT using port tcp/22 wich is the default.

But why are you using an email account???

Does windows use email accounts instead of users?????????

Furthermore since you are using scp from linux you should probably get rid of the backslashes.

Maybe

```

scp -P 22 pongo.doodah mikef20000@hotmail.com@192.168.0.5:C:/Users/mikef/Documents/Work-Files/pongo.doodah

```

Or better

```

scp -P 22 pongo.doodah mikef@192.168.0.5:C:/Users/mikef/Documents/Work-Files/pongo.doodah

```

If you open a terminal in windows and run

```

dir C:\Users\mikef\Documents\Work-Files

```

can it find the file?

Which ssh server are you using in your Windows machine?

Although you can enable nfs-client functionality in windows("something add/remove windows componets") samba would be easier for it because it is native.

Linux can mount and share ANYTHING.Windows is the delicate party in this equation.....

 :Smile: 

----------

## mikefot

Many thanks for your comments and suggestions.

I have got the ssh to and from the Windows server to work OK now......

The reason for the email address is that my username on my windows machine and outlook is mikef20000@hotmai.com.

So you end up with a funny looking set of parameters in the ssh command.

You are right about the port 22 argument/modifier.  I don't need it in there.

Cheers

NF

----------

## alamahant

Yes I remembered.

If you turn off networking during the installation of windows you will be allowed to create a "normal"(no email needed) user.

 :Sad: 

----------

